# Bleeding during disbudding?



## Cathy (Feb 27, 2008)

We just disbudded two bucklings with one left to go. Is it normal for it to bleed afterwards we tried to cauterize it but it is still bleeding.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

hmmm... I've never had a kid bleed, at all after disbudding... (maybe a little blood if they happen to knock off their scabs.. a month or so later) I'm having a hard time figuring out how you are having bleeding, if you burned to a copper color (that's a good 3rd degree burn at the least.. don't know where any blood would be coming from).. are you sure you disbudded them long enough/deep enough/hot enough? I can't even think of the last time we had any sort of dampness or seeping.. I've seen kids with weepy heads the day they were done.. but it wasn't blood...
what type of burner are you using?

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Cathy (Feb 27, 2008)

We used rhinehart X30. I am so worried do you think we went to deep. The iron was cherry red.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Cathy said:


> We used rhinehart X30. I am so worried do you think we went to deep. The iron was cherry red.


I was actually thinking you didn't go deep enough for long enough... it really should look like a dark coppery ring with sort of *charcoal* edges.. When you start to see a white ring..it's hitting the too deep mark.. that's skull.. 
where is the bleeding? around the ring? on the top/where the actual horn buds were? what breed or kid? how old? how big were the buds? did you knock the top off the bud, after you burned the ring? (sorry for all the questions, but it will help all of us get a better mental image..so we can help you, help the babies)... I'm sure it's all fixable..HUGS...
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Cathy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it stopped bleeding thank you so much for answering me. He's a nubian it was bleeding around the ring. 3 days old.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Cathy said:


> I think it stopped bleeding thank you so much for answering me. He's a nubian it was bleeding around the ring. 3 days old.


Glad to hear it's stopped..Just keep an eye on him for infection & such... 
I also have nubians.. we don't ever do our bucks until they are 6 or 7 days old (nubians have the slowest growing/easiest to disbud horns of the dairy breeds).. I wait & do my doelings somewhere between 10 days & 2 weeks. I use a rhinehart X50, but the X30 is a nice burner and should work just as well. With him having bleeding & something not having been burnt enough to stop that bleeding.. you may want to give a shot of tetanus antitoxin (I don't use it when I disbud.. because the usual burn from a disbudding isn't a likely spot for tetanus to sit up house keeping) but with this wasn't a typical disbud for your boys..

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

When we first started disbudding we had blood a few times. I think it was because the iron wasn't hot enough and/or we didn't bet a good solid press on the head in. Once the buds were very small to hold the iron in place & the iron slid the skin aside. A little blood stop or furall stops the bleeding.

Now we wait between buds & aren't so squirmish when pressing & turning the iron & we have no more bleeding. It just takes practice.

HF


----------



## Cathy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you for you help. I will watch him closely for infection. I hope we get a lot better at this! I still have a doe to disbud. My doe had quads! 3 bucklings and 1 doe. I will wait to do the doeling.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

We just our kids disbudded a couple of days ago. The people who did it (and have done it for us for several years, and for many, many other people, besides doing their own 50 or so every year) said that they have never had that happen before - but it did with one of our little bucklings.

They were going to cauterize it, but it stopped before they needed to - just applied blood stop powder, and then pressure. I think it scared them, the way it was pumping out, but all turned well. And he's just fine, now!


----------

